# Smallish grind for single dosing under £350



## mpompei (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm looking for a electric grinder that will fit under my kitchen cabinets (47cm).

Will be single dosing as need to switch between caffienated and decaf beans. The less faff the better as I have to juggle my little one in the mornings and my wife won't want to tinker around too much.

Happy to go second hand will only be doing about 20 coffees per week.

I think the Mazzer SJ will be too big both height and size wise. Mahlkonig Vario looks a good size, but can anyone advice if its good for single dosing - I think I read on another thread the electronics on it would be wasted.

Does anyone have any suggestions for other grinders I should look at?


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Mazzer SJ will fit nicely, just use the camera hood mod or no hopper at all (I can personally vouch). This'll be the way you'll want to do it to single dose anyway.


----------



## mpompei (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks - have measured up again and decided that the SJ will be too imposing for the space.

Looking into the options in more detail I'm looking for a grinder of similar dimensions to the Mazzer Mini (or smaller) - I think the contenders are:

1. Mahlkonig Vario

2. Mazzer Mini (E)

3. Ceado E7

4. Ceado E37S

I think the E37S will completely blow the budget, so are there any opinions on the others?

Are there any other grinders of that size within my price range that I could consider?


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 26, 2016)

Eureka mignon?

Im new here, but have similar requirements as you for a grinder and this is what I have come up with so far. Haven't made a purchase yet ............


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I have a Ceado E7 and it's basically the same size as an SJ. The SJ visually looks narrower, as the Ceado has a wide bottom with projections out the front, and the SJ is easier to modify. Measured 43cm high with a lens hood hopper, it still fits your requirements nicely.


----------

